# Cat 226 skid steer electrical problems



## JMPALLAS (May 27, 2019)

Starts and runs but nothing else works. Won't shut off. Park brake doesn't light up, joysticks not operating, lights don't come on anywhere. Fuses all good. New ignition switch. Help!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would check the grounds, and accessories for power supply.


----------



## JMPALLAS (May 27, 2019)

I am in the process of removing, cleaning and reinstalling all the grounds. So far I have found that the B Relay in the engine compartment has power going to the relay (red wire) but the activation wire (green) is not, with the key on.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

On the left top inside engine compartment there are 4 relays. They control all that stuff third one from the rear is engine fuel circuit or shut off.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

There is also a master fuse breaker with blue button. On top of injector pump is fuel cut off just unplug it machine will shut off


----------



## JMPALLAS (May 27, 2019)

Replaced fuel cut off solenoid which fixed the shut off problem. Ran jumper wire from green wire to power relay A to green wire on power relay B and now all the lights come on and all my fuses have power. 
So now, machine starts and lights on console operate properly. Now...the pilot controls fail to operate when I push the park light switch. The light goes off but the controls don't operate. There are six relays in the engine compartment. The upper two are for the start and the fuel cutoff functions. They work fine. Of the fours relays on the bottom row, three have green activator wires which power up when the key is on. The A and C relays work fine. The B relay green wire did not activate with key on. I jumped from the green wire on A and solved that problem. The D relay has power going to it but doesn't have any additional input with the key on. Could that be a problem? 
Furthermore, on the fuse box there are 4 rows of fuses, 16 total, and below a stand alone 3 wire relay, and below that are 2 rows, 3 across for a total of six relays. The first five, from left to right, have power to them with the power on. The first one is the only one with power with the key off, and the sixth one, bottom left, never has power. 
Also, when I depress the glow plug button it kicks the master fuse breaker.
I have repaired several frays and breaks where needed with new wire, solder and shrink tubing. Overall wiring appears to be in good condition. HELP!!

By the way, someone had apparently jammed a rivet into the fuel pump solenoid to hold it open. I replaced it with a new one from CAT. Hate it when people rig up good equipment. I don't even like have to jumper the green wire but I'm sure I'll be able to remove it once I find the source of this other problem.


----------

